# Cauny?!



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i have a Cauny 17 rubis, military style, with date, 210 m. water resistant watch.

Do you know the brand,the quality and price of these ones?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

noboby?!!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Iloper

Be patient. Somebody might pop in and recognise it in the days to come







.

There are many tens of thousands of names on watches. It needs to be well known to get a quick response







.

Nighty night.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

All I have found is.

The company was founded in Switzerland in 1927.Looks like they are still making watches,but they look to be mostly quartz.

Sorry all I have.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Roy...?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go :

http://www.cauny-swiss.com/centeri.htm


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks...


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Interesting there aren't too many old time makers out there that I haven't heard of. I particularly like this paragraph:

With the new millennium, and all trough its long history, CAUNY has made gold watches with the highest quality control methods and making use of the most advanced technology.

They ought to apply their vaunted quality control methods to spell checking their site.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

Saw an old gold plated Cauny at the car boot today strangely.

Didn't like it enough to buy it though!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i think the company is now spanish...

they don't like english very much.I KNOW...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This one just went through ebay for Â£27 (I didn't win it)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That one don't look half bad at all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was sorely tempted but saw it late and didn't get chance to email the seller, put off by the rubbing on the crown, but I love the dial. Is yours like this Iloper?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Crowns are never a problem though if they are not signed,as a near enough replacement could be found for much cheapness









For Â£27,think I would have bought it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep kicking myself really! Didn't have any sizes in the write up. I bet it's only 34mm (that's what I'm telling myself so I don't feel too bad about missing it! Someone gonna tell me they are 40mm now







).


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes I think they are quite large
















I thought about 34mm too,so I bet it is.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> This one just went through ebay for Â£27 (I didn't win it)


 Nice plain wring on the dial...........a sort of "Cauny Font"


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

mine is broken...doesn't work,the glass is broken and the steel is all rusty...

it looks better though...


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

So,

Updates on this story.

My Cauny Prima with rotating bezel and all the nice touches went to be repaired, because it was a mess. What they did was remove the rotating bezel, put a new "glass" and not repair the mechanism...

So they destroyed the watch my dad used in war... nice, isnt it?

Since that i've been wanting to buy a similar one, but never found it...

cheers


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it was something like this, but not quite:


----------

